# Weekly Competition 2019-23



## Mike Hughey (Jun 4, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R' F2 U F' U' F U2 R'
*2. *U2 R U R' F2 U2 F' R2 U'
*3. *F' U R U2 R U' F2 R F
*4. *F' R2 F' R2 F' U2
*5. *F2 R F' U' F2 R U2 R' F2 R

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 B2 L2 U' F2 D L2 B2 D L2 U F' D2 B2 L2 B2 U R' U2 F U'
*2. *R2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U R2 F2 U' R B R F' L B D2 U' F2 D'
*3. *D2 R2 U2 L' D2 F2 R U2 L2 F2 L D F D2 R' D2 B2 F2 R D' F
*4. *U2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 U B' U B' D' B D' L' R2 U R'
*5. *B2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 D' F2 U2 R2 B' L' F U R F D' F R' U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B' U L2 Rw' U2 F' L Uw B' F' Rw2 B' L2 U2 B2 Rw Fw' D Rw' U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D U2 F D' Uw' B Rw B' Rw2 Uw U' L U' F2 U' Rw'
*2. *R' Fw' U2 B D' B F2 Rw R2 F' Rw' F L2 Fw F' Rw2 R' Fw2 R U' R Uw' U2 Rw2 R B' D L R2 B F' U Rw B2 D2 B Uw U2 L' Fw2
*3. *Rw2 R' D Rw' R' D2 B U' B2 L R' Uw U' Rw D Fw' D F' D U Rw D' Fw Uw' R' Fw F' Rw' Fw2 Rw Uw2 U' F Rw Fw' F' L Fw2 L R
*4. *F Rw R Uw2 L' R B' Uw2 B Uw' B L2 B2 R D L2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 L2 D' L' F D R' D' U' Rw2 F' D2 F U L F' D2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw Rw' D
*5. *Uw Fw2 L U' L2 D' Uw' U Rw F U' Rw Fw' D2 L F Uw' R2 F' Uw2 U' Fw' D U2 F R' Uw' U2 Fw' D2 Uw2 Fw' Rw2 B' U' L' B L D Uw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw2 L' Lw B L2 Bw2 L' Bw2 Fw F Uw2 Rw Uw2 Fw' Rw' Dw' Fw Dw2 U' Bw2 L' Lw2 Rw2 Dw Bw' Fw2 L Dw2 Bw Uw2 B' F Rw2 Dw' U2 R U' R2 Dw' B2 Bw D Uw' Rw2 B Lw Rw2 D2 Rw2 B' Bw2 Fw D U' F' L2 Fw' D2 Bw F
*2. *Uw2 R' Uw' B' Fw' F2 R Dw' Lw Rw2 B2 D' Dw' Rw' F D L Dw Rw B Dw Uw B' Bw2 D' Dw2 Uw Fw' F2 Dw Fw2 D2 B2 Bw Fw' Dw2 Lw2 B' Fw' D' F2 R2 Dw Bw' Fw F2 Uw2 R' D' L Dw' F2 Uw' Lw F Rw B' Bw2 Uw2 Bw'
*3. *Fw F Dw2 Fw' Uw2 B' Fw2 L' Rw' B Fw2 L' F' L2 Lw2 F2 R2 D2 Dw2 Uw U2 R2 F' Dw2 Uw2 Fw Rw2 R Dw2 L2 F Rw D2 B F2 Uw2 L' Lw Rw Fw2 F2 D Bw' Fw Lw2 Fw2 Uw2 U' B Bw2 Fw2 F' Lw2 U' F D' Dw2 Rw' D2 B'
*4. *L' Bw2 Lw' F' D' Uw2 R B2 L2 Uw L' Rw2 F2 Uw' B' Lw R Fw2 Uw2 F' D2 Lw2 R2 D' L Rw R' D' B2 F2 U' L Dw B2 F U' L' Bw2 L' Dw2 Lw B' Dw2 R' D' Lw2 R2 U2 R Dw Uw Lw' Rw' D Dw' Uw U2 F L' F'
*5. *Rw2 R Bw' Uw' Rw F' R' U' Bw' Lw2 Dw L2 B Dw' Fw2 D U' L2 F D Dw2 U2 B' L Rw2 R2 Dw B2 L2 Bw' Fw' Dw' Uw' Bw' Fw' F' L U' F2 R' Fw2 D B2 U2 B Dw Uw Fw2 F' D2 Rw2 Fw2 F' Lw2 Rw' Bw2 D' Dw2 Uw2 R

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B2 2F' 2L' D2 3F F 2L2 3F 3R2 2B 2F 3R2 2R2 B' L' 2B' 2R' B' L' 2R' D 2R' U2 L' 3R' 2R2 2F' F2 U2 B2 R2 2B F D' B2 D2 2F F 2R 2U' L2 D2 2U 2L2 3U' B' D' 3U2 2F2 3R' B 2B' L' 2L2 R2 D2 2B U 3R F 2L B 2B2 3U2 3R2 B2 F R' B 2D2
*2. *2U2 3R2 B 2U B 2B2 2F2 R 3F F 3R D2 2U2 U' B' F R' 2F2 U' 2B D B2 3F2 2D 2R D' 2U' 2F2 R' D L' 2B 2F 3U2 3R2 2U L' 2B D' 2F' 2L2 R 2F2 U2 3F2 L' B' L2 2D' 2F 2R U' 2R R' 2D' B 2U 3F 2F' 2L2 2R2 R2 3F 2F' U 2B' 3R' D2 3U 3F'
*3. *L' 2B2 2F' 3R2 F2 2D2 B 2F2 F' U' 2B' L' R' 3F' F 3U' 3F R2 B' F' 3U 2B 2R2 U' 3F 2F' F' D2 3R' U2 2F' F' D2 3U' 2U 3R 3U2 2R2 F' L 3U 2U2 2L2 3F D' 2R2 2U 2F L' D2 3U' 2U2 2B' F' R2 2F R' U' 2F' 2L' 3F' 2L 2R2 D 2U' 2F 2D 3U2 2U' 3F'
*4. *D 2D 3U2 U 3F F2 3U2 R 2U2 F 2L' R' 2D 3F' 2F2 2R 2F2 D 2F' R2 2F D' 2D2 3U U 2B 3U' U2 3R2 2D' 3F' F2 3U 3F F 3R' 2R' 3U' 2L2 2D' 3U2 U B' 3U2 2L' 3R 3U2 U2 2F2 2L2 B R' D 3U2 2B2 L2 2D' 3R2 2U 3R' 3U 2R' U 2F' 2L2 2D' B2 2U 2R 2B'
*5. *2B2 R' D' 2D2 3U' 2U 2L' 2U 2R' D 2F2 2L 2U' L2 2L R' 3U2 3F' 3R' 2F' 2D' U L2 3F2 D 2U2 U' 3F' 3R2 U2 2F F' 3R' R2 2U' B 2B' 3F2 2F2 2R 2U2 2R F 2R2 B2 2F2 3R2 2R' R' 2D2 B' 3F' R U 3F' U2 3R 3U2 L R 3U L 2L' 2R R2 D 2L2 3U2 2B 2L

*7x7x7*
*1. *B' 3U' 3B 3D B2 2B' U' 2F' R 2U2 2L R2 2D2 3F2 3R B2 2B 3F' L' U 3L' 3D2 3U' 2U2 U' B2 3D2 2B 3F2 F' D' 2U' U' 3F 3R 2U' 2L' B 3F2 2R' 2D2 2U 3B2 2U 3B' 2R' 3D' 3B' 2F D' U 3F2 D 2L' 3B 3F' 3L F2 3U2 3R 3B 3F' F 3D 3R2 2B 3R2 2R 3B 3F L' 3R' 2B 3R' 2R2 D 3D 2L 3L' 3R' 2R2 B2 2B2 3F2 3D2 2U' 3B' 3F2 2F' 2L' 2R' 2U 3B' R' 3U' 2U' 3L2 3R 2R2 2D'
*2. *L2 2L' 3D' B2 3B2 3U' 2U 2L' 3L' R' 2F D2 F2 3L 2U 2R' 2F2 2D 3R2 2B 3U2 2B2 2U' 2R' B 3B' 3L' B' 3F F 2D2 2B' 3R' 3U 2B 3F' 3L' 2F D U2 3B R' 2B 3U2 B D' 2L U' R D2 2R2 B2 2L F 3D 3U' 2R' U2 3R2 R 2U' U 3F L2 3L2 B2 3B2 2L' R2 3U' F' D' 2D' U' B' D2 B 3B' 3F 2U2 F2 2L2 3D L2 3R 2D' L' 3R' U2 2F' L2 3L 3R' R2 3F R2 3F 2D2 3D' 2U2
*3. *2B2 2D' L 2D' 2F2 2R 2U 2R2 3U F2 3L' D 2F2 2D2 3D B' 2D2 3B2 2F' 3R' 2R' 3B D 2R 3D' U' 2L 2D2 3D2 2R2 3F 2D2 3D' 3U 2B L' D 2R D2 2U' U' 3R2 2U2 3R2 2D2 2L2 3D 2R2 3B' D2 F2 2D2 3U R 2U2 3F 3L2 2D' F 2U 2F 3L F' 2U2 2F2 2L2 3F R B' R 3D2 2U2 3F' U 3L2 2R' 2B' 2F2 L' 3L2 F2 3R2 3U' L B2 3B2 3D 3R' F' 3R2 2B2 3U2 U2 2L' 2R' D' 3U2 2U' 2B2 3D'
*4. *3R' 2R 2D B2 3U' 2F2 3L' 3D' 3B 2F2 2D' 3D2 U' L 2L' 3L2 3D 3R 2F2 2U 2B2 2D 3D2 2U F' L' 2L2 3R 2D' B2 2F2 3D2 3F 2L R2 D2 3B' 2D' B2 2L D 2U 2L2 2R2 R D 3L 3R 2B' F 2U2 2L 3U' F' 3D' U2 3F 2F2 R 3D 2U F2 3L2 2U B L 3B L' 3R' 2R2 R' 3D2 3F2 D' 3L B2 2U 2L 3R' 3B' D' 3D' 3L 3F2 3U' U L2 3R2 2R F' 2R2 U 3F2 2R2 3D2 3U B 2D F' U'
*5. *L 3B2 F 3D' L' 2L2 3L2 3R' 3B 2U' 2L2 3D' 3U 2U' 3L2 2U B 3F' F2 D' 3L2 R 3U' 3R 2B' 2F2 U2 3R2 B 2B 3F F2 2U2 2L2 3D 3U2 2U 2L' R2 U2 2F 2D 2F L' F2 3U' 2F 2D2 2F 2L2 3L 2F 2R2 3U 2L2 B' 3B' F 3R2 2U 2L' 3R' 3B 3F2 2F2 F' L' D' 3B2 3F2 2F F2 D2 3R 2R2 2U' L' 3R2 3B' 3R 2U2 3F2 L' 2L2 3R' 2R2 R' 3D2 U' R 2U' R F2 3D' U' B R2 3F 2F2 2U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R F2 U' F' R' F U' F'
*2. *F R F R U2 F U2 F2
*3. *U R U2 R F' U2 F U' F U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 F R D R B' L' R B2 D2 F2 L' D2 F2 D' R D U' R Fw' Uw
*2. *F' B2 U R2 L D' R' F' R2 L' B R' L2 F' U' R' L U2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*3. *F U' D B2 L' B' L' R' B2 D2 L' R' U D' L' R2 B' L D' Rw2 Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw D' Uw U Rw' B2 Fw2 R F2 D Uw' U Rw U Rw B2 D2 Uw R2 Fw' F' Uw L Rw' R2 B2 F D2 Uw' U B2 Fw F2 U' Fw2 L2 B Rw U2 Fw
*2. *R' B L' Uw' Rw' U2 Rw' R F U F2 R Fw' L2 Rw D' R2 B2 D2 Uw2 L' B2 D2 L' R' F D' R U2 F L Rw2 D Rw' D' F' D2 Fw D U
*3. *U' B2 F D Uw B R B Rw F Uw F2 L' R' B2 U' B2 D2 Uw' B' D L' F2 Uw' Fw' F' D2 Fw' D' L' R2 F Rw' U Fw2 Rw R2 U2 B' D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw' Fw2 F' Dw' Lw2 Dw2 U2 Lw B Bw Fw F U' Rw' B' Fw R' F U Bw2 Fw Lw' F U Fw2 Rw R D2 L2 Fw' D' Fw2 Rw D2 Dw' F' Dw B Dw' Bw F2 U L' B2 U Bw Dw' U2 Lw Dw2 L R Fw2 U2 Fw2 F Lw Dw2 Lw2 Dw'
*2. *Bw Dw' L Rw Bw F2 L D2 F2 D Fw2 Uw' B F' U Rw R' F' Lw2 R U' Rw2 Uw' R Fw F' D2 L' Rw F2 Dw F' Dw' Fw' F D' Lw2 Fw' F' R' U2 Rw' Bw R U2 Bw Fw' U Lw' Fw2 F2 Rw2 R Uw2 R' Fw2 F2 R Uw2 Rw
*3. *Uw Bw2 Fw' Dw' F2 L' Lw D L Rw2 U Bw' L' Lw' Bw' F Dw2 Uw' Bw' Lw2 R Dw2 U' Bw U2 L Uw' Lw' Rw2 R' U2 Rw' Dw' Uw2 L2 U B2 Fw2 Dw Bw2 Fw Lw' Dw' L2 B D2 F2 Dw R Fw' Uw2 L Rw Bw' D Lw' Bw2 D2 Uw' B'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D 2L' 2R' 2F' 2U' B D U2 B2 U2 2F2 2L2 B' 3R2 B2 F' L2 D' U 3R' F 3U 2L2 3R' U 2F' D' 2F' U' L' R' D 2D 2U2 U2 L 2D L' B' 3R' 2B2 3F 2L 2F' 2L' 2D2 3U' B F2 2L' 3U 2R2 R 2B 2U B 2B2 F D' 2L2 R 2B 3R 3F' 2R B 2F' D2 2D 3U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' L 2L 3B' 3L B2 3B 2D' 2L 2D 3L 2D' 2U' 2B 2L2 3R2 3F' L2 U2 B2 3D' 3L 3R2 3U' 3L' U2 2R2 3B' 2L2 3R2 R 3U' U R' 3U2 L2 3R 3F2 2F F 3R2 2D2 2R D2 F L2 2L 3U' 2L 2B2 L 3F D' L' R2 3F 3L R2 2B' 3B' 3F2 3D' 3F' 2D 2F F' 2D 3U' 2R2 F2 D B2 2U2 3B 3D' 3U' 2U' R' B' D 2D2 3U' 3F' 3R2 D' U2 F' 2R R' D 2U B F' 2D2 3D' 2R2 3D' F 2D 2U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B' U2 R' L2 U2 D2 R' U F2 D F2 D2 L2 D B' F' D' L2 U' F'
*2. *D U2 B' F U B2 D2 U' F B' L2 U2 B' R F R2 D2 U' F2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*3. *D R2 B2 F L2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' L F' L F2 R' U Rw2 Uw2
*4. *D2 R D U' R2 L2 D L2 F' D B2 D B2 L2 D2 U2 L' F' D Fw' Uw2
*5. *U2 L R B D R2 B F R2 D R' B U2 R L2 D2 R2 F L' B Rw2 Uw
*6. *R D' B' U2 L' B U2 B F2 D U' R D' F R L2 D' R' U B' Rw' Uw'
*7. *F2 R' B F' D F R2 D' F2 B2 D2 R F' D2 R' L2 U2 D' B' D B' Rw' Uw'
*8. *F U R' U R2 B U2 F2 R' D' R2 D2 L D L D2 U2 B D B2 Rw2 Uw
*9. *R U D' R' F R2 U' F2 L2 R2 F U B' F2 D F' B' D' L' Fw' Uw'
*10. *R L' D2 L B' D' U' L B L2 D2 F R2 F' U2 F2 D' L U' B' Rw Uw'
*11. *F D' B F D U2 B' D F' U' B2 L R' U2 B2 L U2 F U2 F' Rw' Uw2
*12. *F' L' R' U R' L2 U B D' U2 F' R D2 F B U' L R F L' Fw' Uw
*13. *F' B' R U' D' R' D U2 B' L R' B D2 L U R U B2 F2 D2 Rw Uw'
*14. *U' D2 L2 F L2 F2 R' L2 F2 U2 L2 R U' D2 B2 D R' L2 D B' Rw2 Uw'
*15. *L D F' L2 U2 D L' R' D2 B2 F' R2 U2 F2 B' R' U2 B' L2 Fw Uw
*16. *D2 F' B U2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 B D U' R U B2 D' R2 D2 F2 U Fw' Uw2
*17. *B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R U L' F2 L' U R2 L2 F2 R B2 D' F' L Fw Uw
*18. *U' B' D' L' U R2 B' R L' U2 B F U' L2 D' F B U R2 F2
*19. *F' B2 R' D L U2 F' B2 U L' D2 R2 B' F D2 F U2 B' U2 Fw' Uw'
*20. *U D R U' L2 B2 L U2 B' F' R B' L' R F2 R' D U2 B L Fw Uw'
*21. *L' U D2 R U' L R2 B2 L B' L' B D' R F2 D' B U' B' L
*22. *B D U2 B' R2 U2 B D2 F' B2 U2 F2 L' B R' D U B F2 R' U Rw Uw
*23. *L' D2 L D L F2 D' F' B2 D2 L2 D F' L' D' U2 F' B' L2 Fw Uw
*24. *L' R' F' L F' R2 L2 D' R2 D2 U' L' F' U' R D' B2 U2 B Rw Uw'
*25. *F2 D' L' F D2 F B' U' D B2 D2 F B R2 D U2 B2 U L2 Fw Uw2
*26. *U' L' D' L2 D F2 D2 U L2 F' R2 F2 B D2 L2 F U F B2 Rw2 Uw'
*27. *B2 D2 L2 R' U' B' R2 L' D' U B' F2 R' F D L' U L2 B2 Rw' Uw
*28. *B2 R' B2 D' F D L' R D' F D' U B' U2 B' R2 F L2 U2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*29. *L2 D' L' B U D B2 D R' U2 L R' D R2 F' R L B' F2 R D Rw Uw2
*30. *D' U' F B' L B' R D L U' B' U B2 L' F' D' F2 R D R D Rw2
*31. *F2 B' L' F U L2 D' R U F2 B L B' L' R2 U' B L2 R' U
*32. *D2 U L2 R' U' B2 F' D2 U' R' L' U2 D B' D' B L2 D' R' U'
*33. *L' D R' D L B2 D' L R' D B L2 F L' F R' L' B2 F L' Fw' Uw'
*34. *U' D L' R2 U2 B2 L' D' U' R2 B F2 D2 L D2 R2 U2 R2 D2 Rw' Uw2
*35. *L' F U R2 D' R B2 U2 F2 L' F2 D2 L' U D F' U B2 L' Fw' Uw
*36. *D' L D L2 B R' D2 R2 L B F U2 R' U F' D2 B' F L' R U' Fw Uw'
*37. *D' B2 L R' U B' D2 R2 B L' F U' R' L F R2 D' R L' U B Rw2 Uw
*38. *U' B D U L2 D2 L R' U2 F2 U' D2 L' R B F2 U' F' L' D2 Fw Uw2
*39. *F B L' B F2 U2 R' B' R' U' R' F D L2 B2 F2 D L' U L' R' Fw' Uw'
*40. *D2 L' D R L2 B L' F' L2 D' F' R F2 B2 D L2 U' D L2
*41. *L' D L U2 L2 U R' U' D B' R U' B' R2 F2 L B' D' L' B2 U' Fw' Uw'
*42. *F' U' L' F' U B' D2 B' D' U L' R2 D' F D' L U2 R2 D2
*43. *B L2 D R D2 R B' F R D' R2 D2 L R' U B R B L' Fw' Uw
*44. *B' D' B2 U2 B2 D' F' B D' F' L R' D2 R2 L B D2 R2 D2 Rw2 Uw
*45. *D U' B' U F2 B' L B U2 F B U' L U' D' R F2 R D2 B2 Rw' Uw
*46. *B F R D F B R2 U B R' D' L U R F2 D U B2 D2 B2 Rw' Uw2
*47. *B2 D' U R D L2 B R D' L' F R F' U L2 B D2 R2 L2 D2 U2 Rw
*48. *D L' B' R' U' L2 D2 B2 R' B R F' U' B' U2 F B R2 F Rw2 Uw
*49. *B2 F' U R2 F' L' D2 L2 B2 U' F D2 R F2 D2 L2 D2 F' L' Fw' Uw2
*50. *F2 U F2 L2 B' R2 B2 L D B L' B' D2 B2 F D F' B U2 F2 U2 Fw Uw'
*51. *D2 F2 L' D' U R' D' B' D B U2 B2 F U2 B2 R2 B' L2 F' B2 D' Rw' Uw
*52. *D2 L' B2 L' U2 R2 U2 D' L' D U R L' D2 F' R D2 B' F2 Rw Uw
*53. *D U' R2 B' U2 R2 U L2 R D' U' F' U' B' D2 U2 L D2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*54. *L U' D L2 F2 L2 F B U L U' R2 L B R2 U' R2 F' L' Fw' Uw
*55. *L R2 B L B2 F2 R' F B' R' B2 R2 U2 D' F B2 R' L2 U Fw Uw'
*56. *U F B L B' L' B2 U' R2 F2 D2 U2 B' U' L' D' U F B2 L' Fw' Uw'
*57. *L' F U2 F R2 F2 R2 U B D U B2 D' L2 U R2 L2 B2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*58. *D' R' U2 D R' L2 D2 L D2 B' R' D2 U F2 D U' B2 U B2 D2 B Rw' Uw2
*59. *F' U D B2 D U2 L F' D' B2 L2 F' B2 R L2 D L2 R' B' U' Fw Uw
*60. *U' B R B' L F2 U2 L U B L2 D' U B2 F' D' L F U' R' D' Rw2 Uw2
*61. *D2 F' R B2 L R2 U2 B' D2 F2 L F' B' L' D' F U L2 B' R2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*62. *D B2 R' F L' B U B L2 F2 B U' R D2 B2 F U' R2 F2 D' B' Rw2 Uw'
*63. *L' U2 B2 L F D R' D' R' F' U F2 B' R F L' D' F' L2 Fw' Uw
*64. *F2 B R F' R2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 L' D2 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 Rw' Uw2
*65. *R2 D' L2 B2 L' R B F' R' F' B' U2 B L' R' U2 R2 D' R2 Fw Uw
*66. *L D2 U' L2 F L2 U B F2 D L D R L2 D R' B L2 R2 B' Rw' Uw'
*67. *U2 D L' D R2 U' F D' U' R' B U2 B' R F' R' B' D2 B2 L Fw Uw
*68. *L2 D2 U2 L U L' B2 F U R2 F2 L2 B L' B' R2 D' L2 F L D Fw' Uw'
*69. *L' R2 B' D' F' U2 B L2 U R' U2 R' F' B' D F L' B R' U R2
*70. *L' B' D F2 D2 L2 F L R D L2 D' F' D R B2 F2 L2 R' D U Rw Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 L2 D B2 D L2 U B2 U' B2 U2 R B2 U L B' D' B L2 B2
*2. *R2 D2 B F2 U2 R2 F L2 U2 L2 B' U L' B D2 L' U L2 B R B2
*3. *U2 D R' U B L' F B' L' B' U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 B2
*4. *B2 F' U2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' L' D U F D R F R2 B' F2
*5. *U2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 D R' B' D L' D' F U' L'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L D2 F2 R' B2 L' D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U R' B2 R2 B D2 F D' L R
*2. *B2 L' U2 L' B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R F L' U' R B' U2 B L F2 L
*3. *B' R2 B2 U2 F L2 R2 B U2 B U2 R D F D B2 U B' R D2
*4. *F' U2 B' F L2 U2 L2 U2 F L U R2 B F U' F2 R F2 R2 U
*5. *D' F2 D' L F' L' F' D B' U2 D2 F D2 B' D2 R2 L2 F R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B' U2 R' U L2 B U' D' L' F' D2 F2 R' D2 R F2 R' L2 F2 L' B2
*2. *D2 R2 B2 L' U2 R B2 R' F2 L B2 F' L2 F' U' B2 L2 D2 B' R
*3. *D' F2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D' L' F L2 D F' L2 D2 L' F' U
*4. *U2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 D F' U' R2 U' F2 U2 R' D' U B'
*5. *B' R2 B L2 U2 F D2 F' U2 B' R2 D F L2 B R' B U2 L B'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U2 D2 R' L2 U' R F B2 R B' D2 F D2 B' R2 F L2 D2 B' R2 D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D U R2 U F2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 F' L2 F' L F2 U B' F' R F2 D' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F B2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 D R2 U2 F2 D2 F L F D R2 F2 R B R' B' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U' R' U2 R2 F R' F R' U
*3. *B2 U2 F2 D R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' F2 R F' D2 U L R D U R2 B'
*4. *L' Rw Uw B R' B' D' Uw B' D' Uw U Fw2 D2 Uw' B2 Fw F D2 F D2 Uw' L' F' L Fw' D2 Rw' Uw U' Rw Fw' R2 F R2 D' Uw' L2 Rw' R

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F U R' U F U2 F2 R U'
*3. *D2 R' D F' L' D' F R2 F R D2 R' F2 L B2 L' U2 B2 L' B2
*4. *D Rw2 U L2 R Fw Rw Fw' Rw2 R D' B L2 D' L' U' B D Fw' D' U2 B2 F D' Uw' L2 Uw U2 F U2 B Uw L2 F' U L' Uw2 L F U
*5. *Fw' Rw Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Uw2 B' Dw L Fw Lw' Dw Lw2 U2 Bw L B' Uw F' Rw2 U' Lw' U2 B F' L Fw2 R D Dw' Bw Fw2 R' Bw2 F D2 R2 Bw' Lw2 U' L2 Lw D2 Lw' F' Rw2 Dw' B Dw2 R F2 D2 Fw F R2 D' B' Bw2 Dw' Uw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F2 U2 R' U' R2 F R' U' R' U2
*3. *F U2 L' B D2 F U F' U2 L' D2 R' B2 D2 F2 L D2 L2 D2
*4. *L2 B' L Rw' Uw2 L2 D2 L Fw2 R' F2 L2 Rw' Uw2 L R B Rw' R2 D Rw2 Uw2 B' R' U2 Rw2 F' D Rw B Fw2 R B' Rw' B2 F' Uw' F2 D B'
*5. *F' Uw' Fw2 F2 Uw2 U2 Fw' Dw' Uw2 Lw2 F D Dw' F2 L Dw2 Lw U2 Bw2 U' R2 D' U2 F2 Uw' Fw2 D' Lw R' F2 Rw' F' Rw D Uw2 B2 U' R D' Dw' B R2 D' Dw Lw Fw' Lw' B' Lw' B L Dw Uw' Lw Rw R' U2 B' Uw Rw
*6. *2B2 D 2D' 3F2 R2 U' 3R2 2D L2 2D2 3U B' 2F 3R2 D' 2R' R' 2U2 B2 D' 2B 3R' 3U2 U' 2R2 F' U 2B2 U2 3F2 3U' 2U2 F2 D2 B' 2L' R2 2B U' 3R 3F2 2L U F' 2L2 R' 2U' 2B 3F' F' D2 2R R' D2 2U F2 3R 3U2 2L R2 D 2U' L2 2R 2F 3U2 L2 3R D L

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U F2 R2 F R' U2 F2 R U2
*3. *U2 R2 F' U' D2 L B' R B D L2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 U' L2 U'
*4. *L' Rw D L' F Uw2 L Rw' B' F U Fw' U B2 Fw' F' D L2 Uw L2 F' D B2 F U Fw R F2 D2 Rw' D' B2 U L2 Rw2 D' F D F2 Uw2
*5. *D' Dw2 Bw L2 Rw' Bw Dw Uw Fw' L' Uw' B' Lw2 D Bw' F R2 Dw' B' F R2 F' Dw U' F2 Uw U2 Bw' Rw F L Lw' D' U2 B Uw Bw Fw2 F2 Lw' Rw Fw' L D2 Fw' Uw Lw Bw F2 Uw Fw R2 B' Bw Fw Uw2 L2 B' F2 U2
*6. *2U2 2F2 2R' 3F2 2D' F2 3R' 2F2 U 2L 3R2 F' R 3F2 F 3R' 2B2 R' 2B2 2D2 3R' 3F 2D2 2U2 2R2 D2 L' 2B 2U 2R2 B2 2B2 3F 3U U 2B2 2L2 3R2 2R R U2 R 3F 2F2 3R 2D2 L2 2L2 2R 2B2 D 2F2 3U2 B 2B2 2D2 3U2 2U2 3R B' 2B2 R 2F' 3R B 2F 2R 2B' D' 2B2
*7. *3R 2R R 3B2 3D 2U' 2L 3L2 3R 2D2 L 3L F2 2L' 2D' 2L' 3R' 2R' B L D' 3L B 2R D2 3U2 2U2 L2 3R 3B' 2F2 L D2 2D' 3U U2 L' 2R' 2D2 3D2 2L U 2L 3U' B F 2U2 2B' 3F2 2U' 3B' 2F' L' 3R' 3F' F2 2U L2 2F F' 2R 2U 3B 3D2 2U' U B' 3R 2U 3L2 2R' 3B 2D U 3B 2L D 2U2 U' 2L2 D 3R2 3B' 2D2 2L' R2 3U 2R2 3D 2L' 3L' B' 2F 2L 3L' 3R R' 2B2 3F2 3D'

*Clock*
*1. *UR2+ DR3+ DL1+ UL5- U4+ R4+ D4+ L5+ ALL0+ y2 U2- R1- D5- L1+ ALL5- DR DL UL 
*2. *UR5- DR3- DL1- UL3+ U1- R2+ D2+ L3- ALL1+ y2 U0+ R2+ D2+ L2+ ALL2- UR DR DL 
*3. *UR2+ DR4- DL2+ UL6+ U5+ R5- D2+ L0+ ALL6+ y2 U1+ R5- D4- L3- ALL4+ DL 
*4. *UR3+ DR4- DL3- UL6+ U2+ R1+ D3+ L3+ ALL3- y2 U5+ R4- D5+ L3+ ALL3+ UR UL 
*5. *UR3+ DR1+ DL0+ UL0+ U0+ R4+ D0+ L6+ ALL4+ y2 U5- R6+ D4- L5+ ALL0+ UR DR UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' B' R' B R' B L' r b
*2. *U' B' L' R U R L l b'
*3. *U' L B U L' B' U R B' b' u
*4. *L B R' U' B' R B' L' l' r' u'
*5. *L' B' U' R L R B' r b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, -5) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (3, -3) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 2) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 4)
*2. *(-5, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0)
*3. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, 2) / (2, 0)
*4. *(-3, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 1)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (-2, 2)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L B L' R L' U B' U' R' U
*2. *B U B U L R' L B L' U B'
*3. *U L B R L R' U' R U L U
*4. *B U L' U' B L B R' U' L B
*5. *L U L R U L R L U' R U

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*3. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U
*4. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R U F R' U2 F2 R' U F
*3. *F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D B2 U B2 F2 D2 L' B' L B' F2 D F2 L B' U'
*4. *Uw B' L Rw Uw2 L2 Uw2 Fw' R' F' D L' R Uw' R2 Fw Rw' D2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw' D2 L2 R' D2 B' Fw Uw Fw Rw U Fw' Uw2 U2 Fw L Uw2 B2 D Uw'
*5. *L' D2 Uw R Fw2 Rw' U Fw2 F2 Rw D' Dw2 U' B U' B' F2 U' L' Uw U' Fw2 F2 D Dw' L' Lw' Bw' F Rw' Bw' Fw' Dw2 B2 Dw2 L' Lw2 D2 R Fw Rw2 Fw R Uw' U2 Rw F Uw2 L2 D Lw' U' B Bw Uw L' Rw2 R B Dw2
*OH. *L2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B D2 F2 L2 U' L D' F U' L' D F2 L' U2
*Clock. *UR3- DR2+ DL5+ UL3+ U2+ R4+ D3+ L5- ALL4- y2 U5- R3- D1+ L5+ ALL5- UR DL UL 
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *B R' L' U' R L U' l' r b'
*Square-1. *(3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, -3) / (0, 4) / (-2, -1)
*Skewb. *R U L B U L' U' L R' L' U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L B f l' b' f' R' B' R F L' F L F' L B'
*2. *l' r' R b' B' r' b r' L F' L' B R' F' R
*3. *L b' f' l L r' f' l L F' L B F R' F' L
*4. *F R' b f l r' R r' F L' B L' B L F' L
*5. *R' F' f l r b' r f F L R B' F' L R'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *L Bw' U L B Rw' Bw' U B Uw Bw' L' Uw R' Rw B Lw Uw' Bw Uw L' Lw' Bw' Rw B Bw U Lw Bw Lw U' R Bw' Lw Rw' Bw R' L' B' Rw' r' l
*2. *L Lw' R Bw R B' Rw' L' B' Uw' R Rw Uw B' Lw' R' B' Uw Rw' Uw Lw' R' B Rw' B' Uw R' U B' Rw' Bw B Rw Uw R Lw U Bw' R B u r l'
*3. *Rw Bw U' L Uw R' Lw U' Bw' Lw' Uw L Lw Bw U' B' L Rw' U L' R' Bw Lw' U' Rw' L R' B' Lw Uw Lw' Uw B' Rw Lw U' Rw' Uw' R U u r' l' b'
*4. *B U R' L Rw' Bw B' R Lw' B L' R' Bw Uw Rw' Bw B' R' L U Uw Lw Rw Uw' B' Lw' Rw L Bw U Lw' R B Bw Uw' Rw Lw' R Bw' B u l'
*5. *Lw Uw' Lw Bw' Rw B Lw R' Uw' Lw Uw' R Lw' Rw' U' Lw Rw' Lw Uw Bw L' R' Uw R' U Lw Rw Bw B Uw Bw' B' Uw' Lw' Uw B L Lw B U u' r l


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 4, 2019)

FMC

*1. *R' U' F U2 D2 R' L2 U' R F B2 R B' D2 F D2 B' R2 F L2 D2 B' R2 D R' U' F


Spoiler



Last minute rush solution

(B') U' B L2 U F' U L U' //223
(U' R' U F2) //F2L-1
(U' R2 U) //Edge
(F D R D' R' F') //5c (22)
(F D B D' F' D B' D') //comm
(B' L2 B R B' L2 B R') //comm

sol: U' B L2 U F' U L U' R B' L2 B R' B' L2 B D B D' F D B' D' R D R' D' F' U' R2 U F2 U' R U B (36)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 11, 2019)

Results for week 23: Congratulations to TheDubDubJr, dat1asiandude, and OriginalUsername!

*2x2x2*(161)
1.  1.47 turtwig
1.  1.47 asacuber
3.  1.60 Varun Mohanraj


Spoiler



4.  1.65 TipsterTrickster
5.  1.66 TheDubDubJr
6.  1.71 lejitcuber
7.  1.74 MichaelNielsen
8.  1.75 OriginalUsername
9.  1.83 dat1asiandude
10.  1.88 JakubDrobny
11.  1.91 ExultantCarn
12.  1.97 Angry_Mob
13.  2.02 THowlett
14.  2.08 LowSkill
15.  2.11 jancsi02
16.  2.13 Puzzler
17.  2.21 Kylegadj
18.  2.23 NathanaelCubes
18.  2.23 Magdamini
20.  2.24 2017LAMB06
21.  2.33 PokeCubes
22.  2.37 JoXCuber
23.  2.42 Trig0n
24.  2.64 G2013
25.  2.65 Helmer Ewert
26.  2.71 Marcus Siu
27.  2.73 Kerry_Creech
28.  2.74 Mcuber5
29.  2.78 typo56
30.  2.80 Connor Yungbluth
31.  2.81 cuberkid10
32.  2.86 aaron paskow
33.  2.91 Luke Garrett
34.  2.96 Sidharth Sudhir
34.  2.96 DhruvA
36.  3.07 Sean Hartman
36.  3.07 skewber10
38.  3.08 Nihahhat
38.  3.08 MrKuba600
40.  3.11 Djangovend
41.  3.14 DesertWolf
42.  3.16 ichcubegern
43.  3.18 mihnea3000
44.  3.20 niclas.mach
45.  3.21 hopelessdove
46.  3.22 João Vinicius
46.  3.22 DGCubes
48.  3.23 HawaiiLife745
49.  3.26 BradyCubes08
49.  3.26 Dream Cubing
51.  3.29 GTGil
52.  3.33 Cuber21
53.  3.37 fun at the joy
54.  3.38 CubicOreo
55.  3.39 Zeke Mackay
55.  3.39 BradenTheMagician
57.  3.44 Iconic cuber
57.  3.44 sleipnir
59.  3.55 trav1
60.  3.56 SpiFunTastic
61.  3.58 Aleksandar Dukleski
62.  3.59 milo black
63.  3.60 Allagos
64.  3.61 Torch
65.  3.63 RileyN23
66.  3.68 Toothcraver55
67.  3.69 V.Kochergin
68.  3.70 tJardigradHe
69.  3.72 Coinman_
70.  3.74 sigalig
71.  3.81 Ontricus
72.  3.82 NoProblemCubing
73.  3.84 Shadowjockey
73.  3.84 NewoMinx
75.  3.85 Metallic Silver
76.  3.88 PugCuber
76.  3.88 JMHCubed
78.  3.90 bennettstouder
78.  3.90 VIBE_ZT
80.  3.94 weatherman223
81.  3.98 qaz
82.  4.00 Antto Pitkänen
83.  4.03 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
84.  4.13 Liam Wadek
85.  4.15 Turkey vld
86.  4.21 OwenB
87.  4.25 Keenan Johnson
88.  4.30 [email protected]
89.  4.32 Chris Van Der Brink
90.  4.33 Sub1Hour
91.  4.35 abunickabhi
92.  4.44 Fred Lang
92.  4.44 MattP98
94.  4.47 Logan
94.  4.47 begiuli65
96.  4.48 Caleb Arnette
97.  4.51 Utkarsh Ashar
98.  4.52 DSauce
99.  4.61 Cuz Red
100.  4.63 cubeshepherd
101.  4.64 Infinity cuber
102.  4.65 greentgoatgal
103.  4.66 PotatoesAreUs
103.  4.66 BiscutDNF
105.  4.68 Rubiksdude4144
106.  4.69 Parke187
107.  4.72 swankfukinc
108.  4.73 whatshisbucket
109.  4.74 RandomPerson84
110.  4.77 Ianwubby
111.  4.81 Cooki348
112.  4.86 Dylan Swarts
113.  4.88 riz3ndrr
114.  4.90 Mwaha
115.  4.98 brad711
116.  5.04 thatkid
117.  5.05 tavery343
118.  5.09 MCuber
119.  5.16 Rollercoasterben
119.  5.16 [email protected]
121.  5.19 Janav Gupta
122.  5.24 Immolated-Marmoset
123.  5.28 m24816
124.  5.29 Koen van Aller
125.  5.32 bandi72006
126.  5.34 topppits
127.  5.43 filipemtx
128.  5.53 yudo.r
129.  5.55 SpeedCubeReview
130.  5.57 Mate Kepes
131.  5.58 Emir Yusuf
132.  5.60 yovliporat
133.  5.68 [email protected]
133.  5.68 revaldoah
135.  5.72 InlandEmpireCuber
136.  5.73 theos
137.  5.74 markdlei
138.  5.82 Davidson
139.  5.88 xyzzy
140.  5.95 SpartanSailor
141.  6.05 Billybong378
142.  6.14 Glomnipotent
143.  6.33 Phraser_918
144.  6.64 UnknownCuber
145.  6.66 John Benwell
146.  6.83 Aman Kamath
147.  6.99 Infraredlizards
148.  7.00 UnknownCanvas
149.  7.19 Kuzniok
150.  7.22 Bubbagrub
151.  7.27 Mike Hughey
152.  7.49 MrLunarWolf
153.  7.51 Petri Krzywacki
154.  8.48 Jmuncuber
155.  8.65 PingPongCuber
156.  8.81 Nayano
157.  9.67 One Wheel
158.  10.72 Stephen
159.  10.94 Jacck
160.  11.80 Coolguy28879
161.  25.83 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(192)
1.  7.37 Luke Garrett
2.  7.58 dat1asiandude
3.  7.59 lejitcuber


Spoiler



4.  7.69 Varun Mohanraj
5.  8.28 thecubingwizard
6.  8.49 tolgakantarci
7.  8.73 jancsi02
8.  8.84 OriginalUsername
9.  8.88 hopelessdove
10.  8.91 FastCubeMaster
11.  8.93 tJardigradHe
12.  8.95 cuberkid10
13.  9.16 Jscuber
14.  9.17 ExultantCarn
15.  9.27 turtwig
16.  9.42 Zeke Mackay
17.  9.48 ichcubegern
18.  9.49 asacuber
18.  9.49 TheDubDubJr
20.  9.52 Helmer Ewert
21.  9.59 sleipnir
22.  9.70 Toothcraver55
23.  9.76 AidanNoogie
23.  9.76 RileyN23
25.  9.77 Djangovend
26.  10.01 JoXCuber
27.  10.08 Kylegadj
28.  10.09 milo black
29.  10.13 BradyCubes08
30.  10.17 miasponseller
31.  10.24 MichaelNielsen
32.  10.26 Magdamini
33.  10.27 Dream Cubing
34.  10.30 aaron paskow
35.  10.32 mihnea3000
36.  10.33 THowlett
36.  10.33 Sean Hartman
38.  10.47 JakubDrobny
39.  10.49 G2013
39.  10.49 DGCubes
41.  10.65 HawaiiLife745
42.  10.69 Nihahhat
43.  10.75 Marco21
44.  10.76 DhruvA
44.  10.76 greentgoatgal
46.  10.80 MrKuba600
46.  10.80 Aleksandar Dukleski
48.  10.87 NathanaelCubes
48.  10.87 Mcuber5
50.  10.92 NewoMinx
51.  10.95 Torch
52.  11.00 xpoes
53.  11.01 trav1
54.  11.05 2017LAMB06
55.  11.13 Ontricus
56.  11.20 TipsterTrickster
57.  11.35 qaz
58.  11.49 BradenTheMagician
59.  11.50 GenTheThief
60.  11.55 niclas.mach
61.  11.61 Shadowjockey
62.  11.71 Allagos
63.  11.72 YoniStrass
64.  11.76 Keroma12
65.  11.77 Kerry_Creech
66.  11.90 Glomnipotent
67.  11.92 typo56
68.  11.95 obelisk477
69.  11.99 OwenB
70.  12.00 Keenan Johnson
71.  12.10 V.Kochergin
72.  12.16 CubicOreo
73.  12.24 riz3ndrr
74.  12.25 Angry_Mob
74.  12.25 GTGil
76.  12.37 Connor Yungbluth
77.  12.42 Coneman
78.  12.46 skewber10
79.  12.56 Underwatercuber
79.  12.56 Trig0n
81.  12.62 MCuber
81.  12.62 sigalig
83.  12.69 m24816
84.  12.73 Logan
85.  12.98 Michael DeLaRosa
86.  13.00 MattP98
87.  13.02 NoProblemCubing
88.  13.06 Mark Boyanowski
89.  13.07 Utkarsh Ashar
89.  13.07 fun at the joy
91.  13.10 Rubiksdude4144
92.  13.15 Ianwubby
93.  13.18 Coinman_
94.  13.35 SpiFunTastic
95.  13.48 BiscutDNF
95.  13.48 RandomPerson84
97.  13.52 Sidharth Sudhir
98.  13.53 PotatoesAreUs
99.  13.55 weatherman223
100.  13.73 PugCuber
100.  13.73 Liam Wadek
102.  13.79 begiuli65
103.  13.86 MartinN13
104.  13.89 Iconic cuber
105.  13.96 Puzzler
106.  14.03 Sub1Hour
107.  14.04 yudo.r
107.  14.04 SpeedCubeReview
109.  14.08 Turkey vld
110.  14.15 20luky3
111.  14.16 xyzzy
112.  14.28 Cuz Red
113.  14.29 Cuber21
114.  14.34 Cooki348
115.  14.38 Metallic Silver
116.  14.48 Phraser_918
117.  14.56 ican97
118.  14.71 B-cubes
119.  14.76 Fred Lang
120.  14.97 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
121.  15.01 whatshisbucket
122.  15.05 Mate Kepes
123.  15.06 TheCubingAddict980
124.  15.28 abunickabhi
125.  15.37 cubeshepherd
126.  15.56 tavery343
127.  15.60 Dylan Swarts
128.  15.70 TheNoobCuber
128.  15.70 Antto Pitkänen
130.  15.74 João Vinicius
131.  15.78 Infraredlizards
132.  15.81 Letmeinpls
133.  15.97 topppits
134.  16.05 brad711
135.  16.26 Jmuncuber
136.  16.33 audiophile121
137.  16.53 [email protected]
138.  16.55 filipemtx
139.  16.65 Rollercoasterben
140.  17.14 DesertWolf
141.  17.16 revaldoah
142.  17.22 DSauce
143.  17.29 swankfukinc
144.  17.32 JMHCubed
145.  17.53 InlandEmpireCuber
146.  17.69 Parke187
146.  17.69 Aman Kamath
148.  17.73 Koen van Aller
149.  17.74 [email protected]
150.  17.77 [email protected]
151.  17.85 Lvl9001Wizard
152.  17.88 thatkid
153.  18.32 WoowyBaby
153.  18.32 Kuzniok
155.  18.66 Caleb Arnette
156.  18.95 Immolated-Marmoset
157.  19.10 Billybong378
158.  19.33 bennettstouder
159.  19.46 SpartanSailor
160.  19.61 bilbo07
161.  19.62 John Benwell
162.  20.37 VIBE_ZT
163.  20.52 Mwaha
164.  20.59 Nayano
165.  20.64 UnknownCanvas
166.  21.09 zman
167.  21.35 Bubbagrub
168.  21.43 [email protected]
169.  21.64 Petri Krzywacki
170.  21.97 lego303
171.  22.25 Mike Hughey
172.  22.54 UnknownCuber
173.  23.31 Janav Gupta
174.  23.38 [email protected]
175.  23.62 theos
176.  23.89 MrLunarWolf
177.  24.01 Rocketcubing
178.  24.33 markdlei
179.  24.40 One Wheel
180.  24.41 Foreright
181.  24.79 Pratyush Manas
182.  25.48 Davidson
183.  25.65 Coolguy28879
184.  25.66 Mahesh Raja
185.  27.55 PingPongCuber
186.  30.67 Stephen
187.  33.05 bandi72006
188.  34.41 Jacck
189.  35.07 Gourav Mukherjee
190.  35.32 MatsBergsten
191.  35.77 matt boeren
192.  36.67 Akgcuber


*4x4x4*(119)
1.  29.34 cuberkid10
2.  31.47 dat1asiandude
3.  32.44 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  33.15 thecubingwizard
5.  34.12 Varun Mohanraj
6.  34.18 jancsi02
7.  34.26 uesyuu
8.  34.67 Sean Hartman
9.  36.66 AidanNoogie
10.  36.87 ichcubegern
11.  37.80 OriginalUsername
12.  37.87 TheDubDubJr
13.  38.03 G2013
14.  38.25 JoXCuber
15.  39.42 Shadowjockey
16.  39.47 MrKuba600
17.  40.25 THowlett
18.  40.35 Marco21
19.  40.39 greentgoatgal
20.  40.60 sleipnir
21.  40.86 MCuber
22.  40.91 Nihahhat
23.  40.93 Luke Garrett
24.  42.60 2017LAMB06
25.  42.65 CubicOreo
26.  42.68 typo56
27.  42.92 BradenTheMagician
28.  42.93 Coinman_
29.  42.96 NewoMinx
30.  43.14 turtwig
31.  43.29 Torch
32.  43.46 Toothcraver55
33.  44.33 DhruvA
34.  44.48 HawaiiLife745
35.  44.59 abunickabhi
36.  45.17 Michael DeLaRosa
36.  45.17 20luky3
38.  45.46 João Vinicius
39.  46.66 Aleksandar Dukleski
40.  46.76 DGCubes
41.  46.99 Mark Boyanowski
41.  46.99 MichaelNielsen
43.  47.21 V.Kochergin
44.  47.40 Zeke Mackay
45.  48.08 PotatoesAreUs
46.  48.13 sigalig
47.  48.26 niclas.mach
48.  48.45 milo black
49.  48.75 TipsterTrickster
50.  48.76 Connor Yungbluth
51.  48.82 fun at the joy
52.  50.08 ican97
53.  50.09 Allagos
54.  50.28 aaron paskow
55.  50.33 Cooki348
56.  50.40 riz3ndrr
57.  50.85 m24816
58.  51.27 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
59.  51.54 Mcuber5
60.  51.88 GTGil
61.  51.99 Fred Lang
62.  52.01 Keroma12
63.  52.10 Keenan Johnson
64.  52.11 Ianwubby
65.  54.09 NathanaelCubes
66.  54.16 skewber10
67.  54.24 xyzzy
68.  54.70 thatkid
69.  54.72 swankfukinc
70.  55.10 DesertWolf
71.  55.72 Rubiksdude4144
72.  55.76 Turkey vld
73.  56.06 brad711
74.  56.11 yudo.r
75.  56.40 BiscutDNF
76.  56.69 Logan
77.  56.91 MattP98
78.  57.60 Dylan Swarts
79.  57.77 Rollercoasterben
80.  58.10 whatshisbucket
81.  58.86 Glomnipotent
82.  59.10 Trig0n
83.  59.71 topppits
84.  59.79 Liam Wadek
85.  59.86 BradyCubes08
86.  1:01.80 weatherman223
87.  1:02.09 John Benwell
88.  1:02.10 tavery343
89.  1:02.33 UnknownCanvas
90.  1:03.02 Infraredlizards
91.  1:05.00 PugCuber
92.  1:05.49 begiuli65
93.  1:05.71 Antto Pitkänen
94.  1:07.63 Mate Kepes
95.  1:07.67 Iconic cuber
96.  1:10.32 bennettstouder
97.  1:11.19 SpiFunTastic
98.  1:11.55 Cuz Red
99.  1:12.10 Metallic Silver
100.  1:14.92 cubeshepherd
101.  1:16.73 InlandEmpireCuber
102.  1:17.20 VIBE_ZT
103.  1:17.28 zman
104.  1:18.06 Caleb Arnette
105.  1:19.87 Parke187
106.  1:21.29 [email protected]
107.  1:22.12 Petri Krzywacki
108.  1:23.78 Mike Hughey
109.  1:25.16 One Wheel
110.  1:25.50 theos
111.  1:26.48 Koen van Aller
112.  1:34.16 Billybong378
113.  1:39.13 PingPongCuber
114.  1:47.91 markdlei
115.  1:50.53 Cuber21
116.  1:57.67 Mwaha
117.  2:03.19 Jacck
118.  2:28.51 MatsBergsten
119.  3:10.73 Stephen


*5x5x5*(75)
1.  1:01.64 Sean Hartman
2.  1:02.27 dat1asiandude
3.  1:03.01 Marco21


Spoiler



4.  1:03.02 cuberkid10
5.  1:03.79 Varun Mohanraj
6.  1:07.22 ichcubegern
7.  1:09.05 Shadowjockey
8.  1:11.14 OriginalUsername
9.  1:11.48 TheDubDubJr
10.  1:14.11 JoXCuber
11.  1:16.47 HawaiiLife745
12.  1:17.48 MCuber
13.  1:18.30 DGCubes
14.  1:18.52 MrKuba600
15.  1:19.06 Torch
16.  1:21.37 NewoMinx
17.  1:22.97 sigalig
18.  1:23.62 typo56
19.  1:24.17 Mark Boyanowski
20.  1:24.39 DhruvA
21.  1:24.50 qaz
22.  1:26.79 CubicOreo
23.  1:28.20 Nihahhat
24.  1:31.11 Keroma12
25.  1:31.28 niclas.mach
26.  1:31.32 xyzzy
27.  1:31.39 Coinman_
28.  1:31.71 Keenan Johnson
28.  1:31.71 abunickabhi
30.  1:32.27 GTGil
31.  1:33.48 BradenTheMagician
32.  1:33.78 fun at the joy
33.  1:34.79 Glomnipotent
34.  1:35.44 João Vinicius
35.  1:35.53 Michael DeLaRosa
36.  1:35.77 V.Kochergin
37.  1:36.24 BradyCubes08
38.  1:36.43 Dylan Swarts
39.  1:37.20 greentgoatgal
40.  1:37.96 Luke Garrett
41.  1:38.02 m24816
42.  1:39.53 yudo.r
43.  1:41.35 MichaelNielsen
44.  1:41.41 Fred Lang
45.  1:41.86 Ianwubby
46.  1:42.39 skewber10
47.  1:43.05 MattP98
48.  1:44.75 swankfukinc
49.  1:45.84 ican97
50.  1:45.97 Mcuber5
51.  1:48.34 Liam Wadek
52.  1:48.95 Infraredlizards
53.  1:51.51 whatshisbucket
54.  1:54.60 brad711
55.  1:56.06 PugCuber
56.  2:01.96 John Benwell
57.  2:02.04 cubeshepherd
58.  2:11.97 topppits
59.  2:12.93 VIBE_ZT
60.  2:13.17 Antto Pitkänen
61.  2:15.80 bennettstouder
62.  2:15.92 Nayano
63.  2:20.63 SpartanSailor
64.  2:25.05 One Wheel
65.  2:34.94 Mike Hughey
66.  2:38.64 Jmuncuber
67.  2:38.96 thatkid
68.  2:39.26 TheCubingAddict980
69.  2:41.00 Petri Krzywacki
70.  2:44.74 InlandEmpireCuber
71.  3:56.90 MatsBergsten
72.  4:25.14 revaldoah
73.  DNF AidanNoogie
73.  DNF MartinN13
73.  DNF Connor Yungbluth


*6x6x6*(35)
1.  1:53.94 Sean Hartman
2.  1:56.68 TheDubDubJr
3.  1:59.19 Marco21


Spoiler



4.  2:00.52 ichcubegern
5.  2:01.49 dat1asiandude
6.  2:03.76 Shadowjockey
7.  2:11.62 NewoMinx
8.  2:19.27 Torch
9.  2:19.71 OriginalUsername
10.  2:20.43 JoXCuber
11.  2:27.07 DGCubes
12.  2:27.68 xyzzy
13.  2:33.63 Keroma12
14.  2:35.73 HawaiiLife745
15.  2:38.54 MrKuba600
16.  2:58.36 typo56
17.  3:00.08 CubicOreo
18.  3:00.67 niclas.mach
19.  3:02.22 m24816
20.  3:06.36 qaz
21.  3:09.51 MichaelNielsen
22.  3:09.89 abunickabhi
23.  3:15.58 Mcuber5
24.  3:18.77 fun at the joy
25.  3:34.05 NathanaelCubes
26.  3:38.38 swankfukinc
27.  3:46.50 Liam Wadek
28.  3:57.09 MartinN13
29.  4:07.49 brad711
30.  4:22.41 Nayano
31.  4:23.17 Antto Pitkänen
32.  4:37.57 One Wheel
33.  4:39.96 whatshisbucket
34.  4:58.25 topppits
35.  DNF AidanNoogie


*7x7x7*(34)
1.  2:15.44 Dream Cubing
2.  2:43.05 ichcubegern
3.  2:44.51 Marco21


Spoiler



4.  2:44.89 TheDubDubJr
5.  2:59.31 dat1asiandude
6.  3:02.62 Sean Hartman
7.  3:26.98 JoXCuber
8.  3:27.88 HawaiiLife745
9.  3:31.36 OriginalUsername
10.  3:34.49 Torch
11.  3:37.46 Mark Boyanowski
12.  3:43.64 MCuber
13.  3:48.25 xyzzy
14.  3:56.96 DGCubes
15.  4:02.95 qaz
16.  4:05.74 CubicOreo
17.  4:26.58 PotatoesAreUs
18.  4:29.48 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
19.  4:34.17 niclas.mach
20.  4:38.29 abunickabhi
21.  4:48.67 m24816
22.  4:50.10 swankfukinc
23.  5:18.96 MichaelNielsen
24.  5:27.58 Liam Wadek
25.  5:41.94 skewber10
26.  5:55.16 NathanaelCubes
27.  6:10.65 One Wheel
28.  6:21.27 Antto Pitkänen
29.  6:43.78 fun at the joy
30.  6:49.41 topppits
31.  6:49.97 John Benwell
32.  7:14.44 theos
33.  DNF NewoMinx
33.  DNF Ianwubby


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(58)
1.  4.45 Sidharth Sudhir
2.  5.13 MichaelNielsen
3.  5.38 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  5.90 Varun Mohanraj
5.  7.45 OriginalUsername
6.  8.88 hopelessdove
7.  8.92 asacuber
8.  9.19 turtwig
9.  10.41 G2013
10.  11.29 ExultantCarn
11.  11.95 abunickabhi
12.  12.05 PugCuber
13.  14.31 typo56
14.  14.85 Magdamini
15.  15.05 Sean Hartman
16.  15.77 THowlett
17.  16.56 dat1asiandude
18.  16.61 NathanaelCubes
19.  18.26 Coneman
20.  18.40 Connor Yungbluth
21.  19.02 Torch
22.  19.38 aaron paskow
23.  19.63 ichcubegern
24.  21.45 Trig0n
25.  21.84 Mike Hughey
26.  22.18 BiscutDNF
27.  23.07 riz3ndrr
28.  23.76 Mcuber5
29.  24.95 cuberkid10
30.  25.18 MattP98
31.  26.08 2017LAMB06
32.  27.48 fun at the joy
33.  27.68 Dylan Swarts
34.  28.65 Caleb Arnette
35.  29.90 Logan
36.  31.87 whatshisbucket
37.  33.78 MatsBergsten
38.  33.89 NewoMinx
39.  35.27 m24816
40.  36.15 Immolated-Marmoset
41.  39.25 DesertWolf
42.  47.53 InlandEmpireCuber
43.  48.58 Mwaha
44.  48.77 VIBE_ZT
45.  51.25 Nihahhat
46.  59.65 MCuber
47.  59.66 theos
48.  1:00.51 Rollercoasterben
49.  1:01.62 Jacck
50.  1:12.12 SpiFunTastic
51.  1:33.04 Metallic Silver
52.  2:56.94 Fred Lang
53.  DNF Billybong378
53.  DNF JMHCubed
53.  DNF Bubbagrub
53.  DNF niclas.mach
53.  DNF Coolguy28879
53.  DNF begiuli65


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(43)
1.  22.26 G2013
2.  22.65 sigalig
3.  26.76 ican97


Spoiler



4.  42.66 typo56
5.  47.11 Last Layer King
6.  56.03 PugCuber
7.  58.84 Connor Yungbluth
8.  59.82 Torch
9.  1:03.77 dat1asiandude
10.  1:05.06 revaldoah
11.  1:06.67 Sean Hartman
12.  1:19.36 MattP98
13.  1:21.69 zman
14.  1:26.09 TheDubDubJr
15.  1:29.17 Dylan Swarts
16.  1:31.53 MatsBergsten
17.  1:48.73 topppits
18.  1:50.39 Mcuber5
19.  1:52.03 Zeke Mackay
20.  1:52.56 m24816
21.  1:52.85 DesertWolf
22.  2:06.75 fun at the joy
23.  2:10.93 brad711
24.  2:12.55 BradyCubes08
25.  2:27.62 ichcubegern
26.  2:28.51 HawaiiLife745
27.  2:38.73 whatshisbucket
28.  3:17.78 Mike Hughey
29.  3:21.79 Jacck
30.  5:06.96 VIBE_ZT
31.  7:09.12 Rollercoasterben
32.  DNF BiscutDNF
32.  DNF NathanaelCubes
32.  DNF abunickabhi
32.  DNF Caleb Arnette
32.  DNF NewoMinx
32.  DNF One Wheel
32.  DNF Helmer Ewert
32.  DNF theos
32.  DNF elimescube
32.  DNF niclas.mach
32.  DNF Coolguy28879
32.  DNF thatkid


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(22)
1.  3:25.98 abunickabhi
2.  3:30.02 dat1asiandude
3.  4:03.02 Helmer Ewert


Spoiler



4.  4:03.93 typo56
5.  6:27.06 TheDubDubJr
6.  6:37.22 zman
7.  6:50.33 Dylan Swarts
8.  7:00.59 PugCuber
9.  7:45.74 Mike Hughey
10.  8:18.55 NathanaelCubes
11.  9:37.95 m24816
12.  10:37.83 MattP98
13.  12:13.22 brad711
14.  22:34.56 theos
15.  DNF elimescube
15.  DNF sigalig
15.  DNF MatsBergsten
15.  DNF One Wheel
15.  DNF G2013
15.  DNF Connor Yungbluth
15.  DNF Jacck
15.  DNF ican97


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(13)
1.  3:16.55 sigalig
2.  6:30.83 bilbo07
3.  11:16.60 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  13:38.23 TheDubDubJr
5.  16:51.04 Dylan Swarts
6.  18:21.08 Jacck
7.  DNF abunickabhi
7.  DNF HawaiiLife745
7.  DNF G2013
7.  DNF brad711
7.  DNF elimescube
7.  DNF MatsBergsten
7.  DNF typo56


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  DNF Mike Hughey
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF abunickabhi

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF Mike Hughey
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF abunickabhi

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(13)
1.  58/65 60:00 sigalig
2.  37/41 54:55 AdrianD
3.  11/11 56:12 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  10/11 19:06 Keroma12
5.  7/7 35:31 TheDubDubJr
6.  9/12 48:31 Connor Yungbluth
7.  5/5 7:40 abunickabhi
8.  7/9 27:24 Dylan Swarts
9.  3/3 8:30 PugCuber
10.  3/3 9:28 revaldoah
11.  2/3 14:24 elimescube
12.  8/16 60:00 Mike Hughey
13.  1/4 18:37 Caleb Arnette


*3x3x3 one-handed*(115)
1.  12.03 Luke Garrett
2.  13.30 Jscuber
3.  13.69 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  13.73 hopelessdove
5.  14.30 Nihahhat
6.  14.55 dat1asiandude
7.  14.83 GenTheThief
8.  14.93 NathanaelCubes
9.  15.11 Marco21
10.  15.16 uesyuu
11.  15.26 Sean Hartman
12.  15.34 OriginalUsername
13.  15.67 tJardigradHe
14.  15.93 turtwig
15.  15.97 sleipnir
16.  15.99 ichcubegern
17.  16.29 thecubingwizard
18.  16.38 2017LAMB06
19.  16.54 Torch
20.  16.60 YoniStrass
21.  17.53 CubicOreo
22.  18.03 riz3ndrr
23.  18.10 cuberkid10
24.  18.56 TheDubDubJr
25.  18.67 typo56
26.  18.70 HawaiiLife745
26.  18.70 Kerry_Creech
28.  19.04 Toothcraver55
28.  19.04 RandomPerson84
30.  19.49 BradenTheMagician
31.  19.63 Varun Mohanraj
32.  19.74 Metallic Silver
33.  20.05 Mcuber5
34.  20.54 Last Layer King
35.  20.63 Shadowjockey
36.  20.66 MrKuba600
37.  20.88 ExultantCarn
38.  21.29 DGCubes
39.  21.30 NewoMinx
40.  21.34 aaron paskow
41.  21.66 Zeke Mackay
42.  21.74 Cuber21
43.  21.86 niclas.mach
44.  21.89 V.Kochergin
45.  22.10 qaz
46.  22.57 abunickabhi
47.  22.96 Aleksandar Dukleski
48.  23.37 Connor Yungbluth
48.  23.37 Glomnipotent
50.  23.44 BiscutDNF
51.  23.56 Mark Boyanowski
52.  23.62 Cooki348
53.  23.83 Trig0n
54.  23.84 xyzzy
54.  23.84 PugCuber
56.  24.07 Angry_Mob
57.  24.22 begiuli65
58.  25.23 Mate Kepes
59.  25.45 trav1
60.  25.60 Antto Pitkänen
61.  26.08 Utkarsh Ashar
62.  26.19 MCuber
63.  26.44 weatherman223
64.  26.55 Ianwubby
65.  26.61 MattP98
66.  26.69 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
67.  26.79 João Vinicius
68.  27.09 Dylan Swarts
69.  27.20 Logan
70.  27.60 yudo.r
71.  27.67 Turkey vld
72.  28.12 Letmeinpls
73.  28.57 TheNoobCuber
74.  28.77 fun at the joy
75.  28.83 GTGil
76.  28.92 Fred Lang
77.  29.06 m24816
78.  29.78 swankfukinc
79.  30.30 Liam Wadek
80.  30.33 Parke187
81.  30.84 brad711
82.  31.24 revaldoah
83.  31.40 JoXCuber
84.  31.79 bennettstouder
85.  31.91 Caleb Arnette
86.  32.01 Rubiksdude4144
87.  32.42 Sidharth Sudhir
88.  32.56 InlandEmpireCuber
89.  33.32 tavery343
90.  34.14 Rollercoasterben
91.  34.74 DesertWolf
92.  37.28 Petri Krzywacki
93.  37.43 thatkid
94.  37.55 SpiFunTastic
95.  37.89 Mike Hughey
96.  37.97 Infraredlizards
97.  38.64 Cuz Red
98.  39.57 Koen van Aller
99.  41.58 Mwaha
100.  42.65 VIBE_ZT
101.  44.32 whatshisbucket
102.  44.62 WoowyBaby
103.  45.53 cubeshepherd
104.  46.32 Immolated-Marmoset
105.  47.26 SpartanSailor
106.  51.00 filipemtx
107.  52.19 Jmuncuber
108.  57.82 Coolguy28879
109.  58.82 DSauce
110.  1:02.67 UnknownCuber
111.  1:02.94 Janav Gupta
112.  1:06.93 Billybong378
113.  1:16.29 theos
114.  1:18.27 Stephen
115.  DNF MartinN13


*3x3x3 With feet*(16)
1.  32.55 tJardigradHe
2.  35.42 Luke Garrett
3.  39.34 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  44.89 BradenTheMagician
5.  45.61 HawaiiLife745
6.  50.05 V.Kochergin
7.  51.10 dat1asiandude
8.  51.45 Zeke Mackay
9.  55.77 niclas.mach
10.  1:05.22 TheDubDubJr
11.  1:11.93 PugCuber
12.  1:27.77 Bubbagrub
13.  1:28.50 ichcubegern
14.  1:38.60 Logan
15.  1:59.17 brad711
16.  2:16.61 tavery343


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(14)
1.  24.77 BradyCubes08
2.  32.78 ichcubegern
3.  36.67 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  54.34 Zeke Mackay
5.  1:08.75 whatshisbucket
6.  1:13.93 Liam Wadek
7.  1:24.67 niclas.mach
8.  1:25.76 MCuber
9.  1:26.89 PugCuber
10.  1:48.85 Dylan Swarts
11.  3:29.83 Mwaha
12.  4:59.15 Coolguy28879
13.  DNF abunickabhi
13.  DNF MrKuba600


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(31)
1.  27.33 (25, 30, 27) Theo Leinad
1.  27.33 (28, 27, 27) Kit Clement
3.  28.33 (28, 31, 26) TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  29.00 (23, 38, 26) WoowyBaby
5.  31.00 (34, 31, 28) Bubbagrub
6.  32.67 (36, 33, 29) dat1asiandude
7.  33.33 (33, 33, 34) theos
8.  34.00 (32, 35, 35) brad711
9.  37.33 (36, 37, 39) Mike Hughey
10.  38.33 (32, 41, 42) HawaiiLife745
10.  38.33 (35, 37, 43) RyuKagamine
12.  40.67 (41, 37, 44) revaldoah
13.  53.00 (53, 53, 53) Liam Wadek
14.  DNF (26, DNS, DNS) Mark Boyanowski
14.  DNF (28, 30, DNS) qaz
14.  DNF (29, 31, DNS) Bogdan
14.  DNF (33, 29, DNF) Connor Yungbluth
14.  DNF (38, 32, DNS) skewber10
14.  DNF (32, 32, DNF) Jacck
14.  DNF (34, DNS, DNS) Varun Mohanraj
14.  DNF (38, DNF, 35) asacuber
14.  DNF (35, DNS, DNS) DGCubes
14.  DNF (36, DNS, DNS) CyanSandwich
14.  DNF (39, DNS, DNS) aaron paskow
14.  DNF (DNF, 39, DNF) Mcuber5
14.  DNF (39, DNS, DNS) speedcuber71
14.  DNF (46, DNS, DNS) PotatoesAreUs
14.  DNF (46, DNS, DNS) MCuber
14.  DNF (52, DNF, 51) PugCuber
14.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNS) Immolated-Marmoset
14.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) V.Kochergin


*2-3-4 Relay*(72)
1.  39.75 cuberkid10
2.  45.50 dat1asiandude
3.  46.12 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  49.28 Varun Mohanraj
5.  50.08 thecubingwizard
6.  50.78 ichcubegern
7.  51.95 MrKuba600
8.  52.80 JoXCuber
9.  53.19 turtwig
10.  53.76 NewoMinx
11.  54.31 greentgoatgal
12.  54.82 THowlett
13.  55.98 DGCubes
14.  56.78 OriginalUsername
15.  57.49 typo56
16.  58.41 MichaelNielsen
17.  59.08 Luke Garrett
18.  59.69 Torch
19.  59.73 fun at the joy
20.  1:00.35 Nihahhat
21.  1:00.50 HawaiiLife745
22.  1:01.81 Mcuber5
23.  1:02.11 MCuber
24.  1:02.34 Zeke Mackay
25.  1:02.57 DhruvA
26.  1:02.78 aaron paskow
27.  1:03.05 CubicOreo
28.  1:04.04 Allagos
29.  1:04.21 niclas.mach
30.  1:06.42 Connor Yungbluth
31.  1:07.41 Aleksandar Dukleski
32.  1:08.46 V.Kochergin
33.  1:08.90 BiscutDNF
34.  1:09.28 Liam Wadek
35.  1:10.12 m24816
36.  1:10.68 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
37.  1:12.21 Dylan Swarts
38.  1:12.64 PugCuber
39.  1:14.39 whatshisbucket
40.  1:15.64 brad711
41.  1:15.93 João Vinicius
42.  1:17.52 Cooki348
43.  1:17.82 abunickabhi
44.  1:18.61 Ianwubby
45.  1:19.06 xyzzy
46.  1:19.72 thatkid
47.  1:20.53 Logan
48.  1:20.65 Turkey vld
49.  1:23.30 Rollercoasterben
50.  1:26.67 Mate Kepes
51.  1:27.81 Antto Pitkänen
52.  1:28.06 NathanaelCubes
53.  1:28.80 Parke187
54.  1:30.58 begiuli65
55.  1:30.99 tavery343
56.  1:32.20 InlandEmpireCuber
57.  1:32.80 Infraredlizards
58.  1:34.50 John Benwell
59.  1:35.18 ExultantCarn
60.  1:35.34 SpiFunTastic
61.  1:43.01 Trig0n
62.  1:45.76 cubeshepherd
63.  1:54.75 [email protected]
64.  1:59.09 Cuz Red
65.  2:00.07 Nayano
66.  2:10.81 Petri Krzywacki
67.  2:12.19 theos
68.  2:14.53 markdlei
69.  2:18.19 One Wheel
70.  2:22.03 Billybong378
71.  2:28.78 Jacck
72.  2:34.51 Mwaha


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(37)
1.  1:49.09 Varun Mohanraj
2.  1:51.31 cuberkid10
3.  2:02.60 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  2:05.18 ichcubegern
5.  2:05.52 OriginalUsername
6.  2:11.53 TheDubDubJr
7.  2:14.39 MCuber
8.  2:18.36 MrKuba600
9.  2:25.99 Torch
10.  2:28.55 CubicOreo
11.  2:32.48 typo56
12.  2:38.73 GTGil
13.  2:38.91 MichaelNielsen
14.  2:41.61 abunickabhi
15.  2:44.47 HawaiiLife745
16.  2:45.29 Mcuber5
17.  2:51.81 niclas.mach
18.  2:54.07 V.Kochergin
19.  2:54.80 m24816
20.  2:55.53 Connor Yungbluth
21.  2:57.97 Allagos
22.  3:02.15 fun at the joy
23.  3:02.59 Dylan Swarts
24.  3:12.20 Liam Wadek
25.  3:17.84 BiscutDNF
26.  3:20.14 whatshisbucket
27.  3:23.25 Infraredlizards
28.  3:27.12 Sub1Hour
29.  3:27.58 Antto Pitkänen
30.  3:29.75 PugCuber
31.  3:31.25 thatkid
32.  3:59.06 Rollercoasterben
33.  4:02.45 Nayano
34.  4:14.57 theos
35.  4:15.31 InlandEmpireCuber
36.  4:47.09 Petri Krzywacki
37.  6:22.61 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(13)
1.  4:13.76 ichcubegern
2.  4:17.19 TheDubDubJr
3.  4:33.51 Torch


Spoiler



4.  4:39.16 OriginalUsername
5.  4:41.03 JoXCuber
6.  5:27.68 m24816
7.  5:45.44 abunickabhi
8.  6:02.54 MichaelNielsen
9.  6:21.76 fun at the joy
10.  6:33.38 Liam Wadek
11.  6:46.56 whatshisbucket
12.  7:39.83 Antto Pitkänen
13.  8:31.04 V.Kochergin


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(14)
1.  7:07.90 TheDubDubJr
2.  7:29.81 thecubingwizard
3.  7:55.11 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  8:14.49 Torch
5.  8:26.54 OriginalUsername
6.  9:09.13 HawaiiLife745
7.  10:13.16 m24816
8.  10:35.83 abunickabhi
9.  11:57.83 Zeke Mackay
10.  12:14.03 Sub1Hour
11.  12:39.10 Liam Wadek
12.  12:46.60 V.Kochergin
13.  14:39.03 fun at the joy
14.  15:36.19 Antto Pitkänen


*Clock*(43)
1.  4.88 TipsterTrickster
2.  6.62 Kerry_Creech
3.  6.64 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  7.54 TheDubDubJr
5.  7.71 dat1asiandude
6.  7.74 Sean Hartman
7.  7.85 MattP98
8.  8.06 PotatoesAreUs
9.  8.14 cuberkid10
10.  8.39 trav1
11.  8.90 Shadowjockey
12.  9.01 Rollercoasterben
13.  9.35 Nihahhat
14.  9.46 qaz
15.  9.56 typo56
16.  9.66 BradenTheMagician
17.  9.78 JoXCuber
18.  9.96 Immolated-Marmoset
19.  10.10 niclas.mach
20.  10.47 Luke Garrett
21.  10.68 DesertWolf
22.  12.27 OriginalUsername
23.  12.35 Rubiksdude4144
24.  12.43 NewoMinx
25.  12.69 ichcubegern
26.  12.81 NathanaelCubes
27.  12.84 Parke187
28.  12.96 InlandEmpireCuber
29.  13.35 RyuKagamine
30.  14.02 Liam Wadek
31.  14.17 VIBE_ZT
32.  14.68 MichaelNielsen
33.  15.05 Antto Pitkänen
34.  15.47 PugCuber
35.  16.12 HawaiiLife745
36.  16.13 weatherman223
37.  16.71 revaldoah
38.  17.02 Mike Hughey
39.  18.52 Mark Boyanowski
40.  18.84 Trig0n
41.  21.37 Zeke Mackay
42.  37.03 Koen van Aller
43.  DNF MCuber


*Megaminx*(51)
1.  45.81 AidanNoogie
2.  54.75 NewoMinx
3.  55.92 whatshisbucket


Spoiler



4.  58.89 dat1asiandude
5.  59.77 MCuber
6.  1:02.33 Sean Hartman
7.  1:02.58 MrKuba600
8.  1:04.05 OriginalUsername
9.  1:05.03 Shadowjockey
10.  1:05.59 CubicOreo
11.  1:06.78 DGCubes
12.  1:10.90 Torch
13.  1:11.37 V.Kochergin
14.  1:12.10 ichcubegern
15.  1:12.84 TheDubDubJr
16.  1:13.80 G2013
17.  1:13.94 HawaiiLife745
18.  1:15.10 Luke Garrett
19.  1:15.53 MichaelNielsen
20.  1:21.17 typo56
21.  1:22.44 audiophile121
22.  1:27.85 Mcuber5
23.  1:29.01 NathanaelCubes
24.  1:30.37 tavery343
25.  1:30.60 turtwig
26.  1:32.31 niclas.mach
27.  1:32.81 Turkey vld
28.  1:34.10 swankfukinc
29.  1:36.27 Cooki348
30.  1:39.16 Cuz Red
31.  1:40.64 aaron paskow
32.  1:40.97 m24816
33.  1:45.75 YoniStrass
34.  1:46.25 abunickabhi
35.  1:49.03 buzzteam4
36.  1:50.02 Antto Pitkänen
37.  1:51.78 MattP98
38.  1:52.25 PotatoesAreUs
39.  1:54.66 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
40.  1:58.64 Jmuncuber
41.  2:09.47 Glomnipotent
42.  2:12.88 Dylan Swarts
43.  2:14.13 topppits
44.  2:19.66 Mike Hughey
45.  2:22.15 VIBE_ZT
46.  2:22.42 Rollercoasterben
47.  2:38.35 Liam Wadek
48.  3:28.03 Koen van Aller
49.  3:38.52 Utkarsh Ashar
50.  DNF Metallic Silver
50.  DNF BiscutDNF


*Pyraminx*(111)
1.  2.60 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.64 tJardigradHe
3.  2.71 aaron paskow


Spoiler



4.  2.75 DGCubes
5.  2.76 Pyra42
6.  2.81 THowlett
7.  2.85 MrKuba600
8.  3.04 Magdamini
8.  3.04 Chris Van Der Brink
10.  3.08 Ontricus
11.  3.17 Varun Mohanraj
12.  3.22 NoProblemCubing
12.  3.22 SpiFunTastic
14.  3.28 JakubDrobny
15.  3.31 Cooki348
16.  3.39 oliviervlcube
17.  3.50 JMHCubed
18.  3.54 Toothcraver55
19.  3.66 BradenTheMagician
20.  3.69 CubicOreo
21.  3.71 MartinN13
22.  3.86 BradyCubes08
23.  3.87 JoXCuber
24.  3.88 dat1asiandude
25.  3.94 Trig0n
26.  3.97 RileyN23
27.  4.08 whatshisbucket
28.  4.17 MCuber
29.  4.50 niclas.mach
30.  4.53 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
31.  4.55 V.Kochergin
32.  4.56 Turkey vld
33.  4.59 Janav Gupta
34.  4.63 milo black
35.  4.71 typo56
36.  4.73 NewoMinx
37.  4.77 TheDubDubJr
38.  4.81 Luke Garrett
39.  4.83 cuberkid10
40.  4.85 Kerry_Creech
41.  4.92 OriginalUsername
42.  4.96 Torch
42.  4.96 NathanaelCubes
44.  5.03 Sidharth Sudhir
45.  5.10 Liam Wadek
46.  5.23 Nihahhat
47.  5.27 Connor Yungbluth
48.  5.39 turtwig
49.  5.42 trav1
50.  5.43 João Vinicius
51.  5.57 Billybong378
52.  5.61 Parke187
53.  5.65 Rubiksdude4144
54.  5.73 ExultantCarn
55.  5.93 Zeke Mackay
56.  5.96 InlandEmpireCuber
57.  5.98 HawaiiLife745
58.  6.04 ichcubegern
59.  6.07 Shadowjockey
59.  6.07 DesertWolf
61.  6.10 Keenan Johnson
62.  6.22 cubeshepherd
63.  6.25 Cuz Red
64.  6.27 2017LAMB06
65.  6.30 RandomPerson84
66.  6.32 bennettstouder
67.  6.56 Antto Pitkänen
68.  6.59 Aleksandar Dukleski
69.  6.60 PugCuber
70.  6.63 VIBE_ZT
71.  6.65 begiuli65
72.  6.82 Logan
73.  7.01 riz3ndrr
74.  7.04 Mwaha
75.  7.06 Mcuber5
76.  7.07 MattP98
77.  7.26 weatherman223
78.  7.47 GTGil
79.  7.66 [email protected]
80.  7.73 Iconic cuber
81.  8.19 Mark Boyanowski
82.  8.21 OwenB
83.  8.32 Rollercoasterben
84.  8.35 Ianwubby
85.  8.43 fun at the joy
86.  8.61 tavery343
87.  8.80 theos
88.  8.85 Immolated-Marmoset
88.  8.85 greentgoatgal
90.  8.91 [email protected]
91.  9.14 topppits
92.  9.18 Cuber21
93.  9.43 Koen van Aller
94.  9.44 abunickabhi
95.  9.53 Infraredlizards
96.  9.87 Rocketcubing
97.  9.99 DSauce
98.  10.00 BiscutDNF
99.  10.14 m24816
100.  10.43 Mate Kepes
101.  10.87 Fred Lang
101.  10.87 Davidson
103.  11.62 bandi72006
104.  11.85 Mike Hughey
105.  12.34 Meshal
106.  12.78 Jacck
107.  13.27 xyzzy
108.  13.33 qaz
109.  14.28 Coolguy28879
110.  21.88 Stephen
111.  DNF Sean Hartman


*Square-1*(81)
1.  10.32 Shadowjockey
2.  10.37 dat1asiandude
3.  10.44 Marcus Siu


Spoiler



4.  10.72 thecubingwizard
5.  12.14 BradyCubes08
6.  12.22 Kylegadj
7.  13.44 TipsterTrickster
8.  13.66 cuberkid10
9.  13.94 GTGil
10.  13.99 Sean Hartman
11.  14.13 THowlett
12.  14.71 ichcubegern
13.  15.20 Zeke Mackay
14.  15.64 TheDubDubJr
15.  15.71 typo56
16.  15.72 tJardigradHe
17.  16.02 DesertWolf
18.  16.20 trav1
19.  16.35 Kerry_Creech
20.  16.50 MrKuba600
21.  16.64 MichaelNielsen
22.  16.76 Rollercoasterben
23.  16.86 DGCubes
24.  17.14 Connor Yungbluth
25.  17.18 JoXCuber
26.  17.28 RileyN23
27.  17.55 riz3ndrr
28.  17.76 Magdamini
29.  17.82 Luke Garrett
30.  17.93 OriginalUsername
31.  18.03 turtwig
32.  18.06 Nihahhat
33.  18.72 Torch
34.  18.88 Sub1Hour
35.  18.94 ExultantCarn
36.  19.49 MCuber
37.  19.68 BradenTheMagician
38.  19.75 Keenan Johnson
39.  19.93 Turkey vld
40.  20.02 NewoMinx
41.  20.62 Mcuber5
42.  21.10 niclas.mach
43.  21.17 HawaiiLife745
44.  21.74 bennettstouder
45.  22.11 Metallic Silver
46.  22.55 OwenB
47.  22.63 PugCuber
48.  22.70 Rubiksdude4144
49.  23.00 MattP98
50.  25.48 CubicOreo
51.  26.36 João Vinicius
52.  26.40 Kit Clement
53.  26.85 VIBE_ZT
54.  26.91 Logan
55.  27.15 weatherman223
56.  27.53 whatshisbucket
57.  30.20 Trig0n
58.  30.58 theos
59.  32.63 NathanaelCubes
60.  33.07 Infraredlizards
61.  33.63 Toothcraver55
62.  33.89 Liam Wadek
63.  34.39 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
64.  34.46 Fred Lang
65.  34.60 Immolated-Marmoset
66.  35.55 Antto Pitkänen
67.  36.69 fun at the joy
68.  38.48 tavery343
69.  41.20 BiscutDNF
70.  44.59 Mike Hughey
71.  44.77 SpiFunTastic
72.  45.39 Dylan Swarts
73.  49.38 m24816
74.  49.86 Lvl9001Wizard
75.  57.21 Mate Kepes
76.  1:03.07 abunickabhi
77.  1:03.08 Koen van Aller
78.  1:05.59 Billybong378
79.  1:14.37 bandi72006
80.  1:24.87 Parke187
81.  DNF MartinN13


*Skewb*(100)
1.  1.85 RileyN23
2.  2.75 JMHCubed
3.  2.82 Metallic Silver


Spoiler



4.  3.09 BradyCubes08
5.  3.14 riz3ndrr
6.  3.18 [email protected]
7.  3.21 aaron paskow
8.  3.23 Magdamini
9.  3.25 asacuber
10.  3.26 milo black
11.  3.33 hopelessdove
12.  3.44 MrKuba600
13.  3.45 Nihahhat
14.  3.56 João Vinicius
15.  3.79 NewoMinx
16.  3.81 dat1asiandude
17.  3.87 OriginalUsername
18.  3.88 Coneman
19.  3.99 Caleb Arnette
20.  4.03 tJardigradHe
21.  4.09 MichaelNielsen
22.  4.10 CubicOreo
23.  4.12 typo56
24.  4.34 Antto Pitkänen
25.  4.35 DhruvA
26.  4.44 TheDubDubJr
27.  4.52 Immolated-Marmoset
28.  4.67 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
29.  4.83 Sidharth Sudhir
30.  4.86 Toothcraver55
31.  4.90 Trig0n
32.  5.06 MattP98
33.  5.07 cuberkid10
34.  5.08 Parke187
35.  5.09 trav1
36.  5.15 Turkey vld
37.  5.24 Varun Mohanraj
38.  5.30 PugCuber
39.  5.31 Dream Cubing
40.  5.32 HawaiiLife745
41.  5.33 weatherman223
42.  5.34 Rollercoasterben
43.  5.40 Aleksandar Dukleski
44.  5.62 THowlett
45.  5.73 Luke Garrett
45.  5.73 niclas.mach
47.  5.74 VIBE_ZT
48.  6.03 BiscutDNF
49.  6.09 Liam Wadek
50.  6.16 Kerry_Creech
51.  6.18 cubeshepherd
52.  6.19 Rubiksdude4144
53.  6.24 Fred Lang
54.  6.25 Keenan Johnson
55.  6.27 Shadowjockey
56.  6.29 Zeke Mackay
57.  6.30 V.Kochergin
58.  6.47 turtwig
59.  6.51 MCuber
60.  6.62 Chris Van Der Brink
61.  6.71 ichcubegern
62.  6.75 Billybong378
63.  6.76 Torch
64.  6.92 Bubbagrub
65.  7.01 DesertWolf
66.  7.31 Sean Hartman
67.  7.45 DGCubes
67.  7.45 NathanaelCubes
69.  7.62 [email protected]
70.  7.71 Connor Yungbluth
71.  7.74 Kuzniok
72.  7.77 bandi72006
73.  7.81 Dylan Swarts
74.  8.13 whatshisbucket
75.  8.43 Mcuber5
76.  8.51 Infraredlizards
77.  8.57 fun at the joy
78.  8.68 theos
79.  8.98 OwenB
80.  8.99 Janav Gupta
81.  9.56 Ianwubby
82.  9.76 InlandEmpireCuber
83.  9.98 Logan
84.  10.08 m24816
85.  10.10 Cuz Red
86.  10.31 Cooki348
87.  10.35 abunickabhi
88.  10.67 Coolguy28879
89.  10.98 WoowyBaby
90.  11.16 Mark Boyanowski
91.  12.25 topppits
92.  12.63 xyzzy
93.  12.68 Mike Hughey
94.  13.39 Cuber21
95.  14.41 Nayano
96.  15.06 [email protected]
97.  15.71 SpiFunTastic
98.  16.45 Koen van Aller
99.  17.54 Glomnipotent
100.  21.27 UnknownCuber


*Kilominx*(16)
1.  22.52 Metallic Silver
2.  23.98 NewoMinx
3.  27.56 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  28.18 OriginalUsername
5.  30.20 CubicOreo
6.  31.73 whatshisbucket
7.  35.21 Zeke Mackay
8.  35.65 ichcubegern
9.  37.40 MCuber
10.  37.59 MrKuba600
11.  39.88 abunickabhi
12.  48.65 VIBE_ZT
13.  49.73 tavery343
14.  53.46 Billybong378
15.  55.23 m24816
16.  59.22 Mike Hughey


*Mini Guildford*(15)
1.  4:32.67 BradyCubes08
2.  4:34.81 OriginalUsername
3.  4:35.15 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:42.09 TheDubDubJr
5.  4:59.30 HawaiiLife745
6.  5:14.83 aaron paskow
7.  5:46.90 niclas.mach
8.  6:24.10 Zeke Mackay
9.  6:36.26 m24816
10.  6:57.51 fun at the joy
11.  7:22.58 Liam Wadek
12.  7:23.48 Antto Pitkänen
13.  7:46.59 Rollercoasterben
14.  8:42.00 BiscutDNF
15.  DNF MCuber


*Redi Cube*(26)
1.  7.14 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  7.48 BradyCubes08
3.  8.19 João Vinicius


Spoiler



4.  9.17 Trig0n
5.  12.17 2017LAMB06
6.  13.67 DGCubes
7.  16.11 OriginalUsername
8.  16.31 TheDubDubJr
9.  16.49 Metallic Silver
10.  16.59 ichcubegern
11.  16.71 V.Kochergin
12.  17.15 Kit Clement
13.  18.98 xyzzy
14.  19.12 Kerry_Creech
15.  19.15 Zeke Mackay
16.  20.68 NathanaelCubes
17.  20.94 Fred Lang
18.  22.22 begiuli65
19.  24.96 PugCuber
20.  27.27 VIBE_ZT
21.  28.45 Billybong378
22.  29.51 abunickabhi
23.  31.80 Liam Wadek
24.  34.01 m24816
25.  34.20 Ianwubby
26.  37.14 Mike Hughey


*Master Pyraminx*(13)
1.  24.43 milo black
2.  25.88 Ontricus
3.  33.35 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  38.66 ichcubegern
5.  39.82 Billybong378
6.  46.44 abunickabhi
7.  50.89 Chris Van Der Brink
8.  54.02 Mike Hughey
9.  54.47 m24816
10.  1:00.83 VIBE_ZT
11.  1:03.29 HawaiiLife745
12.  1:16.71 TheDubDubJr
13.  1:52.32 begiuli65



*Contest results*(214)
1.  1449 TheDubDubJr
2.  1337 dat1asiandude
3.  1250 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1202 ichcubegern
5.  1075 typo56
6.  1022 cuberkid10
7.  999 Varun Mohanraj
8.  994 HawaiiLife745
9.  989 MrKuba600
10.  987 Torch
11.  965 Sean Hartman
12.  952 MichaelNielsen
13.  929 NewoMinx
14.  927 DGCubes
15.  919 Luke Garrett
16.  896 JoXCuber
17.  892 CubicOreo
18.  882 niclas.mach
19.  874 Nihahhat
20.  863 turtwig
21.  809 Zeke Mackay
22.  803 NathanaelCubes
23.  800 Shadowjockey
23.  800 MCuber
25.  798 aaron paskow
26.  796 Mcuber5
27.  792 Connor Yungbluth
28.  771 THowlett
29.  746 abunickabhi
30.  730 BradyCubes08
31.  721 V.Kochergin
32.  699 PugCuber
33.  674 BradenTheMagician
34.  673 tJardigradHe
35.  653 fun at the joy
36.  650 Toothcraver55
37.  642 Trig0n
38.  624 Liam Wadek
39.  620 Dream Cubing
40.  619 João Vinicius
41.  618 Magdamini
42.  617 MattP98
43.  616 m24816
44.  615 Kerry_Creech
45.  599 ExultantCarn
46.  596 2017LAMB06
47.  584 thecubingwizard
48.  575 riz3ndrr
49.  572 hopelessdove
50.  570 G2013
51.  568 whatshisbucket
52.  561 DhruvA
53.  560 Aleksandar Dukleski
54.  546 trav1
55.  539 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
56.  536 milo black
56.  536 GTGil
58.  530 Dylan Swarts
59.  526 Marco21
60.  521 Antto Pitkänen
60.  521 RileyN23
62.  519 Turkey vld
63.  512 asacuber
64.  502 DesertWolf
65.  499 TipsterTrickster
66.  490 sleipnir
67.  487 BiscutDNF
68.  482 Metallic Silver
69.  475 sigalig
70.  471 qaz
71.  469 Sidharth Sudhir
72.  467 Keenan Johnson
73.  456 Rollercoasterben
73.  456 jancsi02
75.  449 greentgoatgal
76.  448 Cooki348
77.  439 Logan
78.  434 Mark Boyanowski
79.  424 Rubiksdude4144
80.  416 weatherman223
81.  412 JakubDrobny
81.  412 xyzzy
83.  410 SpiFunTastic
84.  409 VIBE_ZT
85.  406 Ianwubby
86.  403 Fred Lang
87.  396 Kylegadj
88.  379 skewber10
89.  373 Allagos
90.  370 brad711
91.  358 Helmer Ewert
91.  358 AidanNoogie
93.  354 Ontricus
94.  351 lejitcuber
95.  348 Coinman_
96.  346 begiuli65
97.  345 Parke187
98.  344 JMHCubed
99.  343 Mike Hughey
100.  338 Angry_Mob
101.  334 PotatoesAreUs
102.  333 Glomnipotent
103.  317 cubeshepherd
104.  313 Keroma12
104.  313 Cuber21
106.  304 swankfukinc
106.  304 Cuz Red
108.  303 NoProblemCubing
109.  301 Jscuber
109.  301 OwenB
111.  298 bennettstouder
112.  295 RandomPerson84
112.  295 Djangovend
114.  294 Caleb Arnette
115.  293 tavery343
116.  290 InlandEmpireCuber
117.  285 Immolated-Marmoset
118.  282 mihnea3000
119.  273 Infraredlizards
120.  268 topppits
121.  264 yudo.r
122.  263 Chris Van Der Brink
123.  262 Iconic cuber
124.  260 MartinN13
125.  259 theos
126.  256 YoniStrass
127.  250 GenTheThief
127.  250 Mate Kepes
129.  249 Coneman
130.  245 Michael DeLaRosa
131.  244 ican97
132.  240 Utkarsh Ashar
132.  240 thatkid
134.  239 Puzzler
134.  239 Sub1Hour
136.  233 Billybong378
137.  227 uesyuu
138.  226 revaldoah
139.  221 Marcus Siu
140.  211 [email protected]
141.  195 Jacck
142.  190 tolgakantarci
143.  186 FastCubeMaster
144.  184 Mwaha
145.  179 Janav Gupta
146.  173 20luky3
147.  170 Koen van Aller
148.  166 miasponseller
149.  150 LowSkill
150.  148 DSauce
151.  144 John Benwell
151.  144 xpoes
153.  143 PokeCubes
154.  135 Bubbagrub
155.  133 Last Layer King
156.  128 obelisk477
157.  127 MatsBergsten
158.  123 SpeedCubeReview
159.  118 zman
160.  117 Underwatercuber
161.  115 Jmuncuber
161.  115 TheNoobCuber
163.  113 WoowyBaby
164.  112 Letmeinpls
165.  109 Petri Krzywacki
165.  109 filipemtx
165.  109 Pyra42
168.  107 [email protected]
169.  104 One Wheel
170.  101 Phraser_918
171.  98 oliviervlcube
172.  97 [email protected]
172.  97 Nayano
172.  97 bandi72006
175.  95 audiophile121
176.  94 SpartanSailor
177.  92 Kit Clement
178.  91 [email protected]
179.  89 Kuzniok
180.  86 TheCubingAddict980
181.  82 UnknownCanvas
182.  78 B-cubes
183.  75 Coolguy28879
184.  67 Aman Kamath
185.  63 Infinity cuber
186.  62 markdlei
186.  62 bilbo07
188.  57 Lvl9001Wizard
188.  57 UnknownCuber
190.  52 Davidson
191.  48 RyuKagamine
192.  46 [email protected]
193.  41 Theo Leinad
194.  40 elimescube
195.  37 Rocketcubing
196.  35 AdrianD
197.  33 Emir Yusuf
198.  32 MrLunarWolf
198.  32 yovliporat
200.  31 Stephen
200.  31 PingPongCuber
202.  28 [email protected]
203.  26 Bogdan
203.  26 lego303
205.  21 buzzteam4
206.  19 CyanSandwich
207.  17 speedcuber71
208.  16 Foreright
209.  15 Pratyush Manas
210.  12 Mahesh Raja
211.  9 Meshal
212.  7 Gourav Mukherjee
213.  5 matt boeren
214.  4 Akgcuber


----------



## ichcubegerne (Jun 12, 2019)

That was a very bad week for me :/


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 13, 2019)

I spin the giant roulette wheel with 214 numbers on it, and this week's lucky winner is an untouchable number: 206! 

That means our winner this week is *CyanSandwich!* ! Congratulations!!


----------



## 1234567890why (Jun 16, 2019)

skewb, 2.93

1.3.67
2.3.02
3.2.45
4.3.32
5.2.45


----------



## SM cubing (Jun 17, 2019)

1234567890why said:


> skewb, 2.93
> 
> 1.3.67
> 2.3.02
> ...


ur a bit late my guy


----------



## 1234567890why (Jun 17, 2019)

SM cubing said:


> ur a bit late my guy


i know, just wanted to share.


----------



## SM cubing (Jun 17, 2019)

ok then...?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2019)

It's no problem; I can still add the results. I will do so tomorrow if I have the chance.


----------

